# The Streets Of San Francisco (My photos)



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

These are the photos I took while in vacation in SF, I'm actually still in this beautiful city at the present time. 

First, let me show you some photos that were taken from the plane.










































































To be continued...


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

.*★*.
.*★ *.* 　　 ★
★　　　　　 * 
★ .’
‘*.　　　 .
` . . Love those boxy buildings


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for those cool photos :cheers:...hope you will post more pictures in this thread  I love SF


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice aerial photos ....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! :cheers:




SF International Airport





















BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) station












from airport to downtown





























the line over a busy freeway











the downtown hotel I was staying




















view from the hotel room




























to be continued...


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos, great San Francisco :applause:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love the weather of this city


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

This is probably the best shot giving a current overview of the development of Mission Bay (the big patch of dirt with some buildings in the middle)I've seen in a long time. If you don't mind I'm going to "borrow" it for the Bay Area section. By the way, look there if you want to know more about the area.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

By the way, if you are going to be using public trans, be aware that this is only one rail system and mainly for travel in an out of the city. There's other systems from classic heavy rail (CalTrain) to light rail (muni Metro) and even cable cars. This map next to yours may help tie it all together:


















http://www.urbanrail.net/am/snfr/sf-bay-area-map.htm

Bart is dark blue, Muni Metro is red and CalTrain is olive green. AMTRAK trains are gray. The San Jose light rail system is lime green.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

One more thing:










The long patch of dirt in this photo in the center of the shot on the up/down axis about 3 cm from the right margin is the construction of the new TransBay Terminal (downtown train/bus/subway station).


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh I miss San Francisco!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cal_Escapee said:


> The long patch of dirt in this photo in the center of the shot on the up/down axis about 3 cm from the right margin is the construction of the new TransBay Terminal (downtown train/bus/subway station).


thats right and here are some photos..



























































Cal_Escapee said:


> By the way, if you are going to be using public trans, be aware that this is only one rail system and mainly for travel in an out of the city. There's other systems from classic heavy rail (CalTrain) to light rail (muni Metro) and even cable cars. This map next to yours may help tie it all together.


I've used BART, buses, cable cars, street cars and even double deckers tour bus in this trip so far.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside the hotel











Inside my hotel room 





























Excerise room











Looking down from the window











Some street scenes around the hotel


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Why does Mr. Marriott think you need so many pillows?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, nice aerial shots and the pilot is so accommodating as to let you take a shot on the cockpit.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks and yes, that pilot is a terrific guy, he even told me that I have a good camera. 




Cal_Escapee said:


> Why does Mr. Marriott think you need so many pillows?


Because me and my cougar love pillows fight! :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Market Street, one of the main artilleries in SF.




















Stockton St

































































The famous Union Square


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My, my... You've taken BART to San Francisco from SFO. Looks like you've made a great savings there of tons of carbon dioxide as opposed to driving, as well as saving money and a quick, predictable trip. I could see Foster City and San Mateo in at least two of your pictures, and it's great to see that you've traveled around the city again. Did you happen to go to the Golden Gate Bridge on this trip too?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Yes, I went to golden gate bridge with the tour bus, but it was so foggy that we could hardly see bridge. Anyway, I'll post some of it photos later.



Union Square continue...


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Yes, I went to golden gate bridge with the tour bus, but it was so foggy that we could hardly see bridge. Anyway, I'll post some of it photos later.
> 
> Union Square continue...


When did you visit the Golden Gate Bridge? Earlier in the afternoon, it was too foggy that I couldn't see the bridge at all from the bus stop next to the Toll Plaza. Pic below taken around 5:30pm:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it was just like that when I was there. hno:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> Yeah, it was just like that when I was there. hno:


Oh really? Was it like a few months ago or last year? Plus good thing I was wearing a hoodie because the winds at the bridge were relentless... A sigh of relief after a few days of unusually hot temperatures.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

well, more Union Square















































Finally, I saw the famous cable car


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> well, more Union Square
> 
> Finally, I saw the famous cable car


So which cable car line did you end up riding on? I took the more famous Powell-Hyde line that passes right next to the crooked portion of Lombard Street.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fieldsofdreams said:


> So which cable car line did you end up riding on? I took the more famous *Powell-Hyde line *that passes right next to the crooked portion of Lombard Street.


thats the one i was taking and I have more cable cars pics to show later on.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> thats the one i was taking and I have more cable cars pics to show later on.


Ah yes. That line. I'd try the California Line soon to compare with the Powell Street line. And btw, I have some pictures too from the cable car as well; have you got some streetcar pics too?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Good old Powell Street... Yes, the street with two cable car lines. I've walked through it so many times already, especially between Sutter and Market Streets.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

you are so lucky living in a so exciting and beautiful city. I wish I could move there.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ I am indeed. And the best part: on Wednesday, Market Street, the city's Main Street, will be closed for a Victory Parade as the San Francisco Giants clinched its second World Series title in three years. Translation: so many people -- including yours truly -- will be watching the parade to celebrate another achievement.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos..
I just wanna ask if the 2nd and 4th photo on post # 4 is Oakland and San Mateo respectively?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You're correct!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ speaking of that, it reminds me to restart my photo blog again, and this time, it will be things tourists usually don't get to see... from local shopping and dining, to local activities and features. It's more of the region from a local perspective, with things locals know a lot about.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more downtown streets.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow Reallu Nice Pics Yellow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

what camara use for this photos yellow ?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> what camara use for this photos yellow ?


I have a Canon 60D with a 18-200mm lens and its my baby.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

oh ok , yes is a very good baby :lol: , probably the next year buy a nikon d800



Yellow Fever said:


> I have a Canon 60D with a 18-200mm lens and its my baby.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The locals said this is the best chinese restaurant in town











My favorite skyscraper in SF


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A barrier block any unauthorized vechicles to get inside the building


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fire Hall


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

dp


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing and very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Looks like you've walked through Sansome Street... That's where I walk quite often when I go through San Francisco going to university since it is very alive in the morning, with dozens of people waiting at nearly every coffee shop you find on Sansome and other nearby streets like Montgomery, Pine, Bush, Battery, and the area around Embarcadero 1, 2, 3, and 4 buildings.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I didn't pay attention to any street's names, so you probably be right .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

journey with the cable car continue..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

